# Disabling CPU Core in Windows Server 2008



## saisubr (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a dual core (Intel Xeon, 2Ghz) machine and I have an application, that , for now, requires running in "single core" mode. 

How can I disable a CPU core in windows server 2008? My present BIOS version does not allow me to that.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey, try this:

go to start, and in the search bar at the bottom (unless you have run on the start menu, some people do, then go there), type:


```
msconfig
```
go to the Boot tab, click the Advanced Options button, and check the box that says


```
Number of Processors:
```
Change the box from 2 to 1.

This should force your computer to only see one processor. I know this because i had to force my old XP machine (before i upgraded to Windows 7 RC) to run with 4 processors when i got my Intel Core 2 Quad. Hope this helps


----------



## saisubr (Jul 22, 2009)

This helped. Thanks a lot!


----------

